# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Ken Shamrock

## Odpierdol_sie!

Well guys looks like Kens dramaic saturday night return to the Cage was short lived when he was put away in a little over 3 minutes of the first round as a result of strikes.

I think it is time for him to call it a day and leave it to the lads who are fit and able.

----------


## jaydub

yeah... he was a serious beast in his day... but thats over for him now... too bad

----------


## lotaquestions

man i missed it who did he fight and for who?

----------


## Voice of Reason

*Cage Rage 25: Ken Shamrock vs. Buzz Berry Video*

----------


## AaronJM1984

He got handled, gettin too old I guess

----------


## skinnyhb

that was pretty pathetic. it looked like he took a dive.

----------


## test_cyp

He's gotta be doing it for the money. I hope he dosen't fight Kimbo.

----------


## jonny101

i rekon he only did it so they would make his son a big deal bak fired tho he lost lol
its pafetic he is an old man now,just beause couture can do it doesnt mean ne1 shud lol

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

ken used to be good, hes gettin old now .. he can still woop ass if he got in2 a street fight tho

----------


## STEROIDMD

Any of u bros know old he is??

----------


## AaronJM1984

44 or 47, something like that

----------


## zartan

Seems like his hayday was way back before the way MMA is today. Now everyones train for ground/striking/fitness. You don't see many of those turds calling themselves 'Pit Fighters' coming off the couch after drinking a six pack and stepping into the ring. Ken at his best put up some good fights against Hoyce in early early UFC, but thats someone who now would be in a much lower weight class. Frank on the other hand is a real badass. Not to put Ken down, he was certainly the first guy in UFC to really combine the before mentioned training techniques in any comprehensive way.

----------


## Voice of Reason

*Cage Rage 25: Ken Shamrock vs. Buzz Berry Video*

Whoops I meant to update the link in my earlier post not make new one.  :Hmmmm: 

You guys able to watch the fight?

...

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

I hate to sound like im flaming but i dont think Buzz Berry cut weight for that fight, more like he has had to stop taking the sauce because of the introduction of RDT's.

----------


## rockinred

For me I hate to see some of these really good athletes get beat by subpar athletes. It happens in every sport that is competitive. Ken Shamrock in the early to mid 90's was one bad dude that would dominant the majority of the current UFC (forest against ken? lol)... the dude is now pushing close to his 50's... a dude like buzz wouldn't even have a chance... I know a lot of people are all on bass ruttens jock and ken shamrock beat him twice no problem. Tito and Don Fry beat an older washed up fighter in Ken (2002).. no way would they have stood a chance with Ken of young. He also let the standup game get to his ego in later years. Ken never should have tried the standup striking game... he was never good at it and when he started to try and exchance he would get kO'd almost everytime. I have no idea why he was trying to box buzz..

anyhow, he goes in my books as one of the greats in this sport and a grandmaster on the mat with his ground skills.

----------


## zartan

Lookin at Ken's record on sherdog, he does have some impressive victories but nothing to write home about... those Bas victories were in Pancrase which definately lends itself to grappling. According to sherdog hes 44, about the same age as Randy Couture, which I would hate to have missed HIS comeback as a heavy weight if he had just taken peoples advice after losing 2 fights and stayed in retirement. But yeah it sucks to see Ken repeatedly get beatdown because he certainly carries a small portion of the legacy of mma.


PS Anyone notice Don Fry before/after juice.. the comparison is funny.

----------


## rockinred

> Lookin at Ken's record on sherdog, he does have some impressive victories but nothing to write home about... those Bas victories were in Pancrase which definately lends itself to grappling. According to sherdog hes 44, about the same age as Randy Couture, which I would hate to have missed HIS comeback as a heavy weight if he had just taken peoples advice after losing 2 fights and stayed in retirement. But yeah it sucks to see Ken repeatedly get beatdown because he certainly carries a small portion of the legacy of mma.
> 
> 
> PS Anyone notice Don Fry before/after juice.. the comparison is funny.


so if you are saying that Randy could beat him on the ground, then I might have to agree... but to say he wasn't that impressive or nothing to write home about would have to be you just reading a record on sherdog and not watching the actual fights... if you followed throughout the years it is a no brainer when he started to slow down on the trend....the problem with him is that he did not want to let the spot light go and then he started to get a bad rap because of the later years and the lackluster fights... I've seen it happen to a lot of boxers too. they keep fighting and get knocked out by some scrub, then everyone disses on them... which, I guess that's the way the pickle squirts. I am not all stuck on the past, but some of the current dudes are a laugh in comparison and everyone is all on their jock strap.

----------


## rockinred

Zartan, also Randy isn't a good comparison because they come from the same time frame and Randy's a freak of nature.... no one his age is still doing the things he is.. but hey, he's Randy, believe me that is not the norm.

----------


## lotaquestions

they said that he is going to fight his bro, frank. the only thing holding it up is franks belt. but frank has to make it through chung.

----------


## rockinred

> they said that he is going to fight his bro, frank. the only thing holding it up is franks belt. but frank has to make it through chung.


yea, but that is a silly money thing where they both capitalize on it... Frank is younger and will win, but Ken taught him just about everything Frank knows.... this isn't a real fight to me.

----------


## zartan

mma needs to get more reputable in terms of matches, needs to follow the path of boxing and get a real ranking system in there

----------


## zartan

> so if you are saying that Randy could beat him on the ground, then I might have to agree... but to say he wasn't that impressive or nothing to write home about would have to be you just reading a record on sherdog and not watching the actual fights... if you followed throughout the years it is a no brainer when he started to slow down on the trend....the problem with him is that he did not want to let the spot light go and then he started to get a bad rap because of the later years and the lackluster fights... I've seen it happen to a lot of boxers too. they keep fighting and get knocked out by some scrub, then everyone disses on them... which, I guess that's the way the pickle squirts. I am not all stuck on the past, but some of the current dudes are a laugh in comparison and everyone is all on their jock strap.


Describe some fights you saw where ken defeated someone comparable with modern mma standards. I mean he has some descent fights w/ the likes of Dan Severn, Royce, Bas. Like I said, in those early times he was certainly a standout because he was a guy in great shape with some skills, thats what made him special. But by todays standards even in his prime he was nothing special.

----------


## bRKBEATz

You can only judge a person based on the time in which they competed.

Babe Ruth wouldn't have a chance in baseball today.

Johnny Unitas wouldn't have a chance of playing in the NFL.

MMA has evolved greatly since Ken was in his prime. However, this does not diminish from what he has accomplished.

----------


## rockinred

> Describe some fights you saw where ken defeated someone comparable with modern mma standards. I mean he has some descent fights w/ the likes of Dan Severn, Royce, Bas. Like I said, in those early times he was certainly a standout because he was a guy in great shape with some skills, thats what made him special. But by todays standards even in his prime he was nothing special.


well, his game was on the ground and the ground skills are still the ground skills... world class wrestler and grappler was world class back then too just a different person.. he was dominant on the ground with all the top talent at the time... and he stood out as you pointed out with those big names up there... when you say new talent standards, I see more well rounded talent(ground and standup), but not necessarily "new levels" on the ground... Shamrock was one dimensional and could not and would not do standup back then and that is the major difference now .. so that has changed for sure. 

I do see a lot of guys comenting (I am not saying you in particular), that are just getting into the sport and saying things like now it is much better and so on... the sport has changed and eveolved no doubt, but alot say that it went through some major changes just because they started watching it ... which is cheap to me because the main change is that there is a new person watching.. many that were in the beginning are still around so people can't start talking like things occured several generations before like tehy do in boxing... peace.

----------


## BullDogg20

Shamrock is done IMO, However watching hIm getting KO'd is Slow motion, almost makes it look like he through the fight,

----------

